# ??????AutoWorld Thunderjet 500 Release 11 Looney Tunes??????



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Was doing some looking and seen the Autoworld has some looney tunes slot cars has any one seen them or have pics of them?


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

no but i hope they are not as ugly as the ratfink series..eeww:freak:


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Now that is a bad idea!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Every where I have seen them for sale online have had no pics and been sold out.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

budee budee budee..... dats all folks!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

This COULD be ok, if the cars stay kinda clean cut nascar looking with relatively small "looney" decals. 

I am thinking a color burst of YEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWW is in order. Still can't be worse than Graffiti.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Soon i hear the Muppets cars and Barbie series stuff is coming out ! OMG are they trying to run off customers or what ?????*


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

What? No Tele Tubbies? This is an outrage!! I am calling my Congressman!!!!


Name Witheld


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

At this point they may as well put out blanks.
The drag racing cars and 100 Chebby series have been the best of late.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> At this point they may as well put out blanks.
> The drag racing cars and 100 Chebby series have been the best of late.


*
Agreed ! More race driven and adult driven themes usually do the best in my world !

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Lol...don't look now, but Looney Tunes is bordering on being an adult driven theme.

I'm not so fussy on the themed sets, but this one could be cool...if they have a Foghorn Leghorn one and maybe a Yosemite Sam with guns-a-blazing. 

And a Pepe le Pew "stinkmobile"


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

We could have a little contest here to see who can predict which character gets put on which body, assuming no new bodies will be introduced. Sigh... a Road Runner would be a natural for this release. According to the description, there are just six cars in the line-up so I'm guessing there will be two colors of each. Here are my cynical guesses...

Bugs Bunny -- Gray and pink VW Karmann Ghia
Daffy Duck -- Black and orange Vega Pro Stock
Elmer Fudd -- Brown and gold El Camino
Yosemite Sam -- Red and yellow Charger
Foghorn Leghorn -- Purple and silver '69 GTO
Tweety Bird -- Yellow and pink '62 Chevy

That would mean no Sylvester, Porky, Wile E, Road Runner...

I've always been a big Looney Tunes fan so I really hope I'm wrong and they introduce some new bodies for this release.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Im goin to do some digging the next time I go in the store.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

tazman052186 said:


> Was doing some looking and seen the Autoworld has some looney tunes slot cars has any one seen them or have pics of them?


what happened to release 10 ?? i will try to find out for us all. got my curiosity going. lol

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I havent seen anything yet for release 10 but its goin to be hot rod magazine tho.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

TK Solver said:


> Bugs Bunny -- Gray and pink VW Karmann Ghia
> Daffy Duck -- Black and orange Vega Pro Stock
> Elmer Fudd -- Brown and gold El Camino
> Yosemite Sam -- Red and yellow Charger
> ...


What about a Speedy Gonzalez El Camino?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm.. Maybe not exactly Looney Tunes, but I can see a Chilly Willy's Ice Cream truck. At least it's an excuse to roll it out again.. Let's just hope they use a little self control in the tampo dept.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm.. Maybe not exactly Looney Tunes, but I can see a Chilly Willy's Ice Cream truck. At least it's an excuse to roll it out again.. Let's just hope they use a little self control in the tampo dept.


*I had to re-read that post as i thought you wrote tampon dept ! LOL !!!

Bear 
*


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

helivaguy said:


> no but i hope they are not as ugly as the ratfink series..eeww:freak:


RAT FINK RULES!!!

Where can ZI see pics of the Rat Fink series?

Thanks,
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

To quote my favorite Author...

Seek and ye shall find, Ask and Ye shall receive


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, the yellow and black Dodge is cool. and I don't actually care for Dodges much!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

This will be the first release where I see nothing I want to buy. Oh well , maybe next time .


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Thannks for the pics!

I'm a big Rat Fink fan.



















I don't care for the most of the cars, but I will probably buy them because they are RF's! The Dodge I will get duplicates of so I can run one and display one.

I wonder if they consulted with Ed Roth's widow of his boys?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

videojimmy said:


> This will be the first release where I see nothing I want to buy. Oh well , maybe next time .


Ditto


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

One is A and the other is B. I think this is goin to be the only rat fink that is coming out.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is the original Rat Fink slot car.










It was made by Revell and called "Rat Fink in a Lotus Ford". I was autographed by Ed Roth, but the signature was done in felt tip pen an evaporated off.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*P.U. !!!! :drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> To quote my favorite Author...
> 
> Seek and ye shall find, Ask and Ye shall receive


need 2 find a bunch of key-chain sized R/F figures 4 'em !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :dude:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Marty said:


> Here is the original Rat Fink slot car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh MAN Marty!!!
THAT is w/ AW "SHOULD" have done!!!!!
THAT IS Kool !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

All I can say is that with each new AW release, the older JL pullback and slot cars look better and better (and probably increase in value).

Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I had some of the Rat Finks guys work for me for a while, a long time ago. Manpower sent em over...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So what's next?? Tom and Jerry??? Barney???


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Teletubbies!!! Hey wanna race my Tinkie Winkie?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I had some of the Rat Finks guys work for me for a while, a long time ago. Manpower sent em over...RM


Randy, can u cast them 4 the "Rat-Fink" cars... ???
i c a possible $$$$$ all over as an "add-on Accessory" for
that whole collection 4 u :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> So what's next?? Tom and Jerry??? Barney???


don't laff Tex....
THAT could be a $$$ maker as add-on accessorys 4 them AW's:thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

That would mean no Sylvester, Porky, Wile E, Road Runner...
I`M GOING WITH ROADRUNNER AND WILE E. IT IS THE ONLY ONES THAT MAKES ANY SENSE AT ALL. 
CAN YOU IMAGINE A DALE FROM KING OF THE HILL? HOW ABOUT `THING` FROM ADAMS FAMILY. HE COULD PLAY WITH WINKIE DINKIE OR MAYBE PEANUTS FROM CHARLIE BROWN. THE WHOLE IDEA BOGGLES MY MIND. THE THINK TANK AT AW IS SMOKIN` SOME GOOD STUFF. :freak::drunk::freak::hat:


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

In comparison to what is possible i think some rat fink might be better. I really liked those old posters.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> Randy, can u cast them 4 the "Rat-Fink" cars... ???
> i c a possible $$$$$ all over as an "add-on Accessory" for
> that whole collection 4 u :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Great idea Bub, may have to try that...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

why those firebirds are missing rear spoilers?? 

I dont mind buying both chargers! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it's because of the design, Wes. I would have been too hard to move the tampo forwards 1/4"....


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I think it's because of the design, Wes. I would have been too hard to move the tampo forwards 1/4"....


argghhh maybe we can paint them gold just like the tv show rockford files. LOL!

Wes


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

WesJY said:


> argghhh maybe we can paint them gold just like the tv show rockford files. LOL!
> 
> Wes


Er...JL made a gold camaro/trans am.. got 1..used it 2 make a "Pappa John's"
pizza delivery-wars racer :freak:

Bubba 123:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Great idea Bub, may have to try that...RM


cut lower torso 2 fit, add shifter &/or upper portion of steering wheel..
call it ; "Racer-Rodent" or ??


Bubba 123


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

AW can do all this yet we can't get a Camaro with any number other than 8!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahahahahaha Jim!

Dont go trying to connect any dots or attach rhyme to reason. 

There's a world of difference between toy cars and toyish cars.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

The world is now really at AW's feet. They can tampo ANYTHING on those bodies.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You have to give Tom Lowe and AutoWorld major kudos for trying out new ideas and innovative marketing approaches. You may not like the end result of every single theme and creative approach that AutoWorld goes after, whether it's movie tie ins, comic book tie ins, hot rod tie ins, top fuel dragsters, contemporary funny cars, ******* rodeo, plug & play drag racing sets, but dammmmnnnnn................., these guys and gals are really pouring it on and taking big swings in ways that no other HO slot car manufacturer has done in many decades, or ever - when viewed as a total body of work. No motorcycles or snowmobiles yet, but mighty impressive.

I understand that it's uncool in today's society to give credit to those people and companies who constantly deliver great value time after time. Everyone likes to pull for the underdog and wax nostalgic about what "used to be" but no longer is. Delivering value time and time again is just as challenging, maybe more so because expectations only keep going up. AutoWorld has delivered, time and time again. Look at what AutoWorld has done over the past decade, through economic good times and economic bad times, through major home runs like the R5 TJets and some foul balls like the Super III, bringing three major platforms (and the Super III) to the market, bringing back inexpensive pancake based slot cars when the NOS stock was depleted and aftermarket stuff out of reach for volume collectors, building interesting sets and track, filling sales channels with product, innovating with themes never before done, constantly improving the out of box experience of their cars, creating a nice catalog, and recently creating a parts sales channel. We asked for more cars, we get 'em, we asked for track, we got it, we asked for a full set of service parts, we got it. Mighty impressive track record for responsiveness to customer feedback and desires.

When you look at the history of what WE have been asking for over the years, AutoWorld has delivered like no other HO slot car company out there. Not only that, they have continued to push the envelope on their own and do things that THEY thought were cool and surprised us on more than a few occasions. Tastes may vary, and not everyone is going to want everything they are serving, but they are laying out a banquet that no other company comes close to matching. Mighty impressive track record for delivering across the board. 

Just giving credit where credit is due and very richly deserved.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I agree. :thumbsup:
No one says that I have to like everything AW
produces, but I sure do like allot of it!
I am grateful that I get* to choose from so much!
Thank you for shining the light!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

joez870 said:


> I agree. :thumbsup:
> No one says that I have to like everything AW
> produces, but I sure do like allot of it!
> I am grateful that I get* to choose from so much!
> Thank you for shining the light!


ok..u got me :thumbsup:

drooling in hopefull anticipation of the "Hollywood/TV" cars here :thumbsup:

ya' u all know, that genre' is my main drool.. 
having made dozens of customs out of diecasts & Greg Gipes & Badd Dawg's
resins that they custom cast 4 me ( BIG TY 2 Greg & (MHRIP :-(.....) Bruce )

Bruce revived the "Coyotte" 4 me, 4 the "Hardcastle & McCormick" series we were going 2 do... i only "Know/Guessing" that 4 were done... 
3 for me & Joez had @ least 1... 
maybe somemore out there.. Goodwrench 88 has 3 of 'em now...
big TY 2 "88" for the custom G-3 chassis he made 4 me 4 them 2 ;-)

if u have ever met Bruce, Jennie, & pups... 
set aside his master of @ the art of resin casting.....
U know how great people they are (even pups, we shared some popcorn ;-)

i w/ fortunate enough 2 spend an evening w/ them as they passed through here on I-40 ......

i truelly hope jennie/family r doing well now.. 
prayers 4 Bruce everytime i think of him here..



respectfully,
Bubba 123


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*Oh Please... Spare Me*

I think the disappointment, if you'd call it that, lies with announcing a "Big Daddy" Roth inspired slot car line, Rat Fink no less, whose iconic face and form have been modeled many times over the years.... and putting it out as a "decal" version of some tired, (and even some relatively nice looking) pre-existing stuff. Underwhelming. 

Not much of a tribute to the guy who designed the Beatnik Bandit, putting a "sticker" on the back of a Hummer. Didn't even put shiny shoes on it. Reminds me of Hot Wheels "Special Editions", and I guess that's the plan.

Do you think if they molded a real Roth car, actually customized an existing car, or even used a little plastic Rat Finkie head instead of cloned 1970 AFX drivers in the Baja Broncos (can't figure that one out at all), some folks wouldn't have felt like they got the old "bait and switch." Do you think they could have sold them for more? Of course, if they charged more some other folks would have complained about the price. Comes with the territory. Got to stick with the plan. To each his own, enjoy them if you like them.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

SplitPoster said:


> I think the disappointment, if you'd call it that, lies with announcing a Kustom inspired slot car line, Rat Fink no less, whose iconic face and form been modeled many times over the years.... and putting it out as a "decal" version of some tired, (and some nice looking) pre-existing stuff.


adding a "Psycho-Rodent-Figurine" 2 the roofs of some... w/ get MY attention :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*.02¢*

My Momma always told me, if I DON'T have anything Nice to say- Then don't say Anything at ALL !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*differences?*

Ralph, interesting, my Mom said the same thing. however my favorite Aunt would always tell me "if you have nothing nice to say come sit by me! "
different strokes for different folks, and so on and so on and scooby dooby doo BE!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

joez870 said:


> I agree. :thumbsup:
> No one says that I have to like everything AW
> produces, but I sure do like allot of it!
> I am grateful that I get* to choose from so much!
> Thank you for shining the light!




I agree... I'm a big fan of AW... just nothing on this one for me.
My biggest wish is that they'd make new body styles and not just keep switching paint schemes on car models I already own in the dozens.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

A little black paint on the roof and some trick wheels & that Nomad would be pretty bitchin.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> I agree... I'm a big fan of AW... just nothing on this one for me.
> My biggest wish is that they'd make new body styles and not just keep switching paint schemes on car models I already own in the dozens.


DITTO !!!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I like how it frim looney tooned to rat fink lol but it cool tho.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Love to see a little twisted Fink in a custom Roth car, but I will take these for sure. Very cool!!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

alpink said:


> different strokes for different folks, and so on and so on and scooby dooby doo BE!


That's "shooby dooby" Al!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well, I ain't a vocalist now am I?
LOL
good one Jim


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Although, scooby and dooby are synonymous! :drunk:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with AFXtoo. Auto World really has brought items to market I thought I'd never see or never see again!

I wish they would put some of the zeal for cars into track! I.E.: gray track, wide radius banks and race inspired speciality tracks!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

No doubt that AW has done an overall fine job and I am glad they are here. It's just that they could do soooooooooooooooo...much more and release some really great items. I used to buy everything they put out but haven't bought anything new in 2 to 3 years. The disappointment lies therein.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Their on ebay for sale now. that was quick, I thought there was a delay?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they are probably on pre sale, I don't think anyone has em in stock if wheels63 doesn't


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Stated as "in hand and ready to ship".


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW, OK, I haven't looked for them on the Bay yet. that is very interesting then. I wonder if Rob Budano has em on his site yet?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Noticed them at Bud's last night. I think they were in stock.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rolls, thanx. Bud is still having his 30% (over $30.00) sale till the end of June I think.
almost as good as Hobby Lobby's 40% coupon
JUN3012


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I hear ya, Al. That 30% deal really helps. I just stocked up on shoes, tires, brushes and other consumables for my fleet. Really helps stretch the dollar. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

TUFFONE said:


> No doubt that AW has done an overall fine job and I am glad they are here. It's just that they could do soooooooooooooooo...much more and release some really great items. I used to buy everything they put out but haven't bought anything new in 2 to 3 years. The disappointment lies therein.


I totally agree. I bought everything through the time JL was sold, and would have contined buying everything after AW took over, but....

When AW began their release 1 with the mixed (unknown) content cases, multiple colored windshields and the whole "chase" concept, they lost me even thought the cars looked great. Sure I would buy the occasional car, but not as a collector. The loss of my business isn't going to bring down the company, but there were other collectors who also walked away at this time. And the collector could be counted on to buy one or two of every car in every release. 

Lately, the paint schemes have not been of any interest, even when I can get them almost at dealer cost. Plus I am not a fan of the hood mounted blower. Even if I was collecting, I think the Carfetti release may have been too much to take.

So yes, I appreciate the risk, effort and financial backing AW has given to this hobby. They have, and continue to be, a huge asset. But it is the body that sells the car and the last few years have not been good.

When you look at the quality and excellence Model Motoring (not Aurora) put into their bodies (and the chassis could have been excellent also), one can only wish they had stayed around a lot longer.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree 100% on the Model Motoring bodies. It's sad Harrison got screwed on the armatures, and even sadder his company never recovered from that hit. Also sad in that fiasco was the fact that GM wouldn't work with him to lower the trademark fees when he tried selling bodies only. It's hard to keep going when you're getting hit for a fee that was tolerable for selling a complete car and trying to cover the same amount for the body only. 

Model Motoring would be first on my list if I ever hit the mega/powerball jackpot. I'm not sure what Harrison is doing with it now. He did have it up for sale a ways back, but now that message is gone.

AW does have some cool bodies, and the chassis' quality has improved immensely. I just wish they would make some new bodies instead of rehashing old ones with more crap to remove. Gimmicks like graffiti, hokey flames, and cartoons won't appeal to a huge audience. For the most part, it just something else we have to strip. 

Here's a suggestion to Tom Lowe.. Take a batch of nekkid bodies, preferably with the chrome bits plated, and clear glass uninstalled, and sell them as kits. I know... this suggestion is a broken record... But here's the gimmick: Hold a contest with voting who's paint scheme is the best. Top 2 winner's designs will be AW's paint/tampo masters for the next release. Winners for each body receive a 6 pack of cars for their effort. There's a whole lot of talent right here on HT that's free to utilize, take advantage of it!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WesJY said:


> argghhh maybe we can paint them gold just like the tv show rockford files. LOL!
> 
> Wes


why, yes. yes, you can. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3981870&postcount=315

--rick


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

alpink said:


> they are probably on pre sale, I don't think anyone has em in stock if wheels63 doesn't


hello guys,
i do have the new releases from autoworld in stock, getting pretty low as i didnt buy as much this time around as i usually do. but i do have the new top fuels and the rat fink cars. if anyone is interested let me know and i can put some up on the buying section for ya.

thanks,
Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tazman052186 said:


> Was doing some looking and seen the Autoworld has some looney tunes slot cars has any one seen them or have pics of them?


Maybe AW could do them like Matchbox did. Here is an ebay auction with a picture of them:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MATCHBOX-Lo...-Set-6-Bugs-Bunny-Gang-See-Pics-/110891428254

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Marty said:


> Maybe AW could do them like Matchbox did. Here is an ebay auction with a picture of them:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MATCHBOX-Lo...-Set-6-Bugs-Bunny-Gang-See-Pics-/110891428254
> ...


yep.....
that's w/ u can expect from AW :-/
only same 'ol bods that the Rat Finks r now 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

